# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  GPS TRACKER 102B (απο Ebay)

## RNR

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την παρέα.

Μόλις παρέλαβα το gps tracker απο ebay to TK102B. αρκετά καλή τιμή με δύο μπαταρίες στο κούτι του με διάφορα αξεσουάρ.  Είπα και εγω να το δοκιμάσω μιας και πολλοί μέσα απο εδω το έχετε πάρει.

Τώρα, έβαλα την κάρτα το δοκίμασα του άλλαξα τους κωδικούς  επικοινώνησε μαζι μου και όλα καλά.

Απλά θέλω να ρωτήσω ότι για να ενεργοποηθεί το IMEI της συσκευής πρέπει να πληρώσω 10 δολλάρια για ένα χρόνο για να έχω πρόσβαση στην πλατφόρμα του GpS tracker. Το έχετε κάνει όλοι?

Nα πληρωσω?

----------


## SV1JRT

Εεεεε ???
Ποιό ΙΜΕΙ βρε κουμπάρε ??
Το ΙΜΕΙ είναι το "σειριακο νούμερο" της συσκευής. ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις τιποτα για να ενεργοποιηθεί !!
Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει κάτι ??

----------


## stel18

συμφωνω δεν υπαρχει πληρωμη.
ας μου πει καποιος τι εντολη δινω για να εχω μικρη απαντηση γισ τι στιγμα του  gps
ευχαριστω

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Εεεεε ???
> Ποιό ΙΜΕΙ βρε κουμπάρε ??
> Το ΙΜΕΙ είναι το "σειριακο νούμερο" της συσκευής. ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις τιποτα για να ενεργοποιηθεί !!
> Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει κάτι ??



Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχει κάποιο site (του κατασκευαστή μάλλον) που πληρώνοντας συνδρομή έχεις πρόσβαση από εκεί σε χάρτες κλπ, οπότε μάλλον αυτό εννοεί.

edit
μάλλον αυτό εδώ http://www.gpstrackingtracker.com/gps/TK102

----------


## lynx

θα σου κάνω hijack το τοπικ γιατι εχω δυσάρεστη εμπειρία με τα GPS του EBAY!!!! :Crying: 
και αν κάποιος ΘΕΛΕΙ.. και μπορεί ας βοήθησει τουλάχιστον με την μια περίπτωση.

λοιπόν σε κάποια φάση παίρνω το mini A8, που οι αθεόφοβοι το πουλάνε ακόμα
για GPS ενώ είναι ενα GSM module.. και υποτίθεται με αυτό μπορείς να προσέχεις
μικρά ζώα! θεώρησα λοιπόν οτι εφόσον τα πάντα πλεον έχουν GPS τότε είναι λογικό που 
έχει χαμηλή τιμή και το πήρα! ......πάει αυτό!

σε κάποια άλλη φάση αγοράζω κάτι που θεωρείται σοβαρό εργαλείο και "επώνυμο"
ένα USB GPS το nd-105c της globalsat, με -165db ευαισθησία (νούμερα κατασκευαστή) 
που πιάνει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις και μέσα σε σπίτι κοντά σε παράθυρο,το οποίο ναι μεν 
είναι GPS, όμως δεν είναι τόσο απλό να το λειτουργήσεις!!!!

το έχω συνδέσει σε διάφορες φορητές συσκευές ταμπλετ, κινητά έκανα install 
τους drivers για android (στην ουσία ενα usb2serial monitor ειναι "prolific
PL2303") αναγνωρίζεται το GPS όμως ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ!

έφτασα στο σημείο να μάθω τα προτόκολλα των GPS σχεδόν απέξω για να το
κάνω να δουλεύει..

αυτο το ΜΑΡΑΦΕΤΙ στέλει μέσω του τέρμιναλ, ΝΜΕΑ data και υποτίθεται οτι το mapping 
πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιείς πχ google maps πρέπει να τα διαβάζει και να σου βγάζει 
το στίγμα σου στον χάρτη. - ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ! - data ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ και μάλιστα εκεί
που δεν ήξερα τι ειναι NMEA έμαθα και να τα διαβάζω, ομως τα προγράματα δεν μπορούν!!!

παράδειγμα απο terminal:
*$GPGGA,150137.000,2650.9151,N,07548.8805,E,1,6,1.4  4,132.7,M,35.4,M,*5E*

αυτο είναι μέρος απο NMEA δεδομένα που περιέχει το στίγμα "2650.9151,N 07548.8805,E"


δηλαδή:

26 μοίρες και 50.9151 λεπτά
75 μοίρες και 48.8805 λεπτά


με μια διαίρεση έχουμε χρήσιμα δεδομένα για το google maps.

26+50.9151 / 60 = 26.848585

75+48.8805 / 60 = 75.814675


οπότε βάζοντας τα παραπάνω στο google maps διαπιστώνουμε οτι κάποιος ήταν 
στην Ινδία.  :Cool: 

*
ΟΚ!! δεν το πήρα για να κάθομαι μόνος μου να κανω real time μαθηματικές πράξεις! δεν 
ειμαι κομπιούτερ!!* μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος να το κάνω να διαβάζονται τα δεδομένα πχ απο 
το google maps??


θα το εκτιμήσω αν κάποιος έχει την διάθεση την όρεξη και την ευγενής καλοσύνη να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## p270

εγω παλι οσα πηρα ενω επαιζαν χωρις προβλημα στον εντοπισμο ηταν καταβοθρες μπαταριας στο αυτοκινητο

----------


## lynx

> εγω παλι οσα πηρα ενω επαιζαν χωρις προβλημα στον εντοπισμο ηταν καταβοθρες μπαταριας στο αυτοκινητο



για ποιά λές?

----------


## RNR

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
Ναι για να έχω πρόσβαση στους χάρτες τους. ¨Ομως κάπου έλεγε ότι η συσκευή κλειδώνετε το ΙΜΕΙ της και πρέπει να τον ανοίξουν ώστε να μπορείς να βλέπεις το στίγμα μέσα στους χάρτες τους.

Εγω επικοινωνω με την συσκευή και οι συντεταγμένες που μου δίνει δείχνει την συσκευή μου στην Κίνα. Γιατι? είναι μούφα η κάτι δεν έχω κάνει καλά?

Σημειώστε ότι πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι με κάτι τέτοιο οποτε συγχωρέστε τις βλακείς που θα πω.

----------


## p270

για αυτα εδω πανω κατω ολα ιδια επαιξα με 2 εφαγα μια μπαταρια και τα πεταξα

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Real-Tim...item2a4052fc8d

το ιδιο προβλημα ειχαν και αλλοι εδω μεσα

----------


## lynx

> επαιξα με 2 εφαγα μια μπαταρια και τα πεταξα



θα είχαν πιάσει καμιά σοβαρή συζήτηση με τον δορυφόρο, άσε τα παιδιά να μιλήσουν...  :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:

----------


## geoek4

> για αυτα εδω πανω κατω ολα ιδια επαιξα με 2 εφαγα μια μπαταρια και τα πεταξα
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Real-Tim...item2a4052fc8d
> 
> το ιδιο προβλημα ειχαν και αλλοι εδω μεσα



για πες μας μερικες λεπτομέρειες...σκεφτόμουν να το αγοράσω μιας και ειναι ισως το μόνο που εχει live mode tracking χωρις μηνιαία χρέωση σε εταιρίες. (10 δολαρια το χρόνο). Δουλευει το tracking? εχει δικο του software? το βλέπεις σε χαρτη live οντως, η σου δίνει συντεταγμένες, και πρεπει να τις βαλεις εσυ σε google maps για να βρεις το στίγμα? 
Και οταν λες καταβόθρα μπαταρίας, δηλαδή τι κατανάλωση εχει? το μέτρησες?

----------


## SV1JRT

> για πες μας μερικες λεπτομέρειες...σκεφτόμουν να το αγοράσω *μιας και ειναι ισως το μόνο που εχει live mode tracking χωρις μηνιαία χρέωση σε εταιρίες. (10 δολαρια το χρόνο).* Δουλευει το tracking? εχει δικο του software? το βλέπεις σε χαρτη live οντως, η σου δίνει συντεταγμένες, και πρεπει να τις βαλεις εσυ σε google maps για να βρεις το στίγμα? 
> Και οταν λες καταβόθρα μπαταρίας, δηλαδή τι κατανάλωση εχει? το μέτρησες?



Φίλε μου, πώς ακριβώς νομίζεις οτι λειτουργεί το "Live Tracking" ??
Μάλον θα περάσεις μεγάλη στεναχώρια με αυτά που γράφεις !!

.

----------


## picdev

ρε παιδιά αυτά απαντάνε με μνμ τις συντεταγμένες, δεν χρεώνει κάτι , σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και δωρεάν πρόγραμμα για να μην το κάνεις χειροκίνητα

----------


## p270

δεν χρεώνεσαι τίποτα απλά λόγω ότι έχουν μόνιμη επικοινωνία με δορυφόρο και gsm έχουν μεγάλη κατανάλωση οπότε τα πέταξα και ησύχασα

----------


## RNR

ναι αυτο δείχνουν συντεταγμένες, απλά ρε παιδιά οι συντεταγμένες που δίνουν είναι στην Κϊνα, συγκεκριμένα στο δικό μου, γιατι?
Γνωρίζει κανείς καποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ναι αυτο δείχνουν συντεταγμένες, απλά ρε παιδιά οι συντεταγμένες που δίνουν είναι στην Κϊνα, συγκεκριμένα στο δικό μου, γιατι?
> Γνωρίζει κανείς καποια ιδιαίτερη ρύθμιση?



Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έκανες λήψη δορυφόρων και δε σου έχει μείνει με ότι είχε από τον κατασκευαστή?

----------


## SV1JRT

> *δεν χρεώνεσαι τίποτα* απλά λόγω ότι έχουν μόνιμη επικοινωνία με δορυφόρο και gsm έχουν μεγάλη κατανάλωση οπότε τα πέταξα και ησύχασα



Δηλαδή, τα SMS που σου στέλνει στο κινητό σου, ΔΕΝ τα πληρώνεις στην SIMM που έχει το GPS Tracker ??
Ουτε τα megabyte του GPRS για "Live" στίγμα ??

Επίσης *ΔΕΝ έχουν επικοινωνία με τους δορυφόρους*. Απλά λαμβάνουν το σήμα απο τους δορυφόρους. Απλοί ΔΕΚΤΕΣ είναι.
Επικοινωνία σημαίνει "ΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ και ΣΤΕΛΝΕΙ". *ΜΟΝΟ* με το δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας του παρόχου σου έχει επικοινωνία.

----------


## christakosxo

Αυτες οι συσκευες δουλευουν και σαν συναγερμοι απλοι, συνεργαζομενοι με αισθητηρια δονησης κ.α ; Εχουν ειδοποιηση στο κινητο σου ;  Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις κατι τετοιο ;   https://www.banggood.com/V10-GSM-Tra...-p-932321.html     Απο καταναλωση τι παιζει με αυτα ;

----------


## lynx

> Μάλον θα περάσεις μεγάλη στεναχώρια με αυτά που γράφεις !!



εγώ την περνάω ήδη, βασικά πιο πολύ ταλαιπορία είναι..

θέλω να ρωτήσω τελικα  αυτό δουλεύει αυτόνομα και σου στέλνει το
SMS  με τις συντεταγμένες ή θέλει συνδρομή?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Παιδιά, τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά:
Αγοράζετε ένα από αυτά τα GPS, του βάζετε μια καρτούλα κινητής και αφού το σετάρετε και κάνει λήψη δορυφόρων σας στέλνει SMS στο κινητό που του έχετε ορίσει μέσα από το σετάρισμα που του κάνατε.
Αν βάλετε τις συντεταγμένες στο google earth ή δεν ξέρω σε ποιο πρόγραμμα θέλετε, θα σας βγάλει την ακριβή του θέση.
Από εκεί και πέρα τι ψάχνετε να βρείτε?

----------


## lynx

δεν είναι απλά τα πράγματα, πάρε το mini A8 ή το nd-105c και δες αν ειναι απλά τα πράγματα.

ρωτάμε για να επιβεβαιώσουμε κάτι...αν το είχα κάνει παλιότερα και εγώ δεν θα είχα χαραμίσει
χρήματα και χρόνο περιμένοντας το mini a8  αλλά θα πήγαινα κατευθείαν σε κάτι που δουλέυει.

με καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω?

----------


## christakosxo

γιωργο αυτο το καταλαβαμε ! αυτο που σας εδειξα μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν δουλευει και σαν συναγερμος με ειδοποιηση ; τι να τις κανεις τις συντεταγμενες αν δεν γνωριζεις  οτι σου εχουν κλεψει το οχημα ; θα ειναι πολυ αργα τοτε......

----------


## SV1JRT

> εγώ την περνάω ήδη, βασικά πιο πολύ ταλαιπορία είναι..
> 
> θέλω να ρωτήσω τελικα  αυτό δουλεύει αυτόνομα και σου στέλνει το
> SMS  με τις συντεταγμένες ή θέλει συνδρομή?



Καλησπέρα Λευτέρη.
*ΟΛΑ αυτα τα μηχανήματα, χρειάζονται μια κάρτα SIMM κινητής τηλεφωνίας για να δουλέψουν.*
Για την λειτουργία τους υπάρχουν ΔΥΟ τρόποι.
*1)* κάνεις μια αναπάντητη απο το κινητό σου στο τηλεφωνικό νούμερο της SIMM που έχεις βάλει στο GPS Tracker και αμέσως σου στέλενει SMS το gps tracker, με τις συντεταγμένες που βρίσκετε. *ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ* κάθε *SMS* που στέλνει το GPS Tracker, στην τιμή που ορίζει ο πάροχος κινητής τηλεφωνίας απο τον οποίον πήρες την SIMM.
*2)* Χρησημοποιείς την υπηρεσία *GPRS* (Ιντερνετ μέσω κινητής τηλεφωνίας) για να βλέπεις "LIVE" το στίγμα που βρίσκετε η συσκευή. *ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ* τα *ΜΒ* που χρησημοποιεί η συσκευή σου. ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ οτι χρειάζεσαι SIMM απο καρτοκινητή ή συμβόλαιο που να υποστηρίζει Internet.

*ΕΚΤΟΣ απο τα παραπάνω, - ΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ -* *πληρώνεις* και μία συνδρομή στον κατασκευαστή του GPS Tracker για να παίρνει τα data απο το GPRS και να τα απεικονίζει σε ένα δικό του χάρτη, ωστε εσύ να μην μπλέκεις με την διαδικασία. Απλά ανοίγεις μια ιστοσελίδα (του κατασκευαστή) και βλέπεις αμέσως που βρίσκετε η συσκευή.

Αυτές είναι οι χρεώσεις που έχεις για την λειτουργία του GPS Tracker.
Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση και σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑ μηχάνημα δεν είναι τζάμπα....
Το φτηνότερο απο όλα είναι η πρώτη μέθοδος με τα SMS. Αλλά πρέπει να περάσεις χειροκίνητα τα νούμερα απο το κινητό σου στο Google Maps για να δείς που είναι το GPS Tracker. Αλλιώς αν τα θές όλα με ένα κλίκ.... ΠΛΕΡΩ !!!

Υπόψιν οτι το GPS Tracker ΔΕΝ λαμβάνει δορυφόρους μέσα στο σπίτι ή σε κλειστούς χώρους. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βρίσκετε ΕΞΩ για να λάβει το στίγμα. Να υπάρχει μόνο ο καθαρός ουρανός απο επάνω του....

.

----------

RNR (14-12-14)

----------


## p270

δεν περνας χειροκινητα τις συντεταγμενες υπαρχουν εφαρμογες και μεσα απο το sms που σου στελνει και βλεπεις που ειναι το αυτοκινητο μεσω απο google maps ετσι τουλαχιστον εκαναν και τα δυο tracker που ειχα για lve δεν ξερω τι θελει 

αν θυμαμε καλα μπορεις να το ενωσεις με τον συναγερμο αλλα με τις πορτες και να σου στελνει μυνηματα για το τι γινεται ακομα μπορεις να οριοθετησεις μια περιοχη και αν βγει απο εκει παλι εχεις ενημερωσει ολα αυτα τα εκανε το δικο μου χωρις χρεωση

----------


## lynx

> Καλησπέρα Λευτέρη.
> *ΟΛΑ αυτα τα μηχανήματα, χρειάζονται μια κάρτα SIMM κινητής τηλεφωνίας για να δουλέψουν.*



αυτό το ξέρω.. έχω ήδη εδώ και 1 χρόνο το mini A8 μου το έκανε "δώρο" ο πωλητής απο το ebay
λέγοντας οτι χάλασε κατά την αποστολή και ΟΧΙ οτι ΔΕΝ ειναι GPS αλλά GSM module.

για τα υπόλοιπα ευχαριστώ... άντε να δούμε πως θα λύσω το θεμα και με το nd-105c

ομολογουμένος (για τα δικά μου δεδομένα...) έχω ανοιχτεί πολύ με το ebay, και απότι φαίνεται δεν ξέρω
να αγοράζω!!

----------


## dalai

> για αυτα εδω πανω κατω ολα ιδια επαιξα με 2 εφαγα μια μπαταρια και τα πεταξα
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Real-Tim...item2a4052fc8d
> 
> το ιδιο προβλημα ειχαν και αλλοι εδω μεσα



Ναι σχεδον ολα αυτα ειναι ενεργοβορα γιατι απλα δεν σταματουν ΠΟΤΕ να στελνουν στιγμα
Απο ολα τα μοντελα που εχω δοκιμασει (πανω απο 10-15) μονο μιας εταιριας ηταν επαγγελματικα .Η μπαταρια 1400mΑh τους κρατουσε  3 ή και 4 μερες!

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> γιωργο αυτο το καταλαβαμε ! αυτο που σας εδειξα μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν δουλευει και σαν συναγερμος με ειδοποιηση ; τι να τις κανεις τις συντεταγμενες αν δεν γνωριζεις  οτι σου εχουν κλεψει το οχημα ; θα ειναι πολυ αργα τοτε......



Ναι αν το συνδέσεις έτσι ώστε να ενεργοποιείτε και να σου στέλνει μήνυμα όποτε χτυπά ο συναγερμός που ήδη έχεις θα δουλέψει μια χαρά. 
Το πως θα το συνδέσεις στο συναγερμό σου εξαρτάτε από τον ίδιο, με κάποιο ρελέ στην έξοδο για τη σειρήνα ίσως? Παράλληλα με αυτή?
Αν δεν έχει συναγερμό το ίδιο είναι και ένας υποτυπώδης συναγερμός.
Δες τις οδηγίες πως θα τον συνδέσεις.

----------


## sbolakis

πηρα και εγω ενα gps tracker 102β εβαλα καρτα σιμ αλλα οταν παιρνω τηλ. μου στελνει αυτο το μυνημα ουτε συντεταγμενες απλα αυτο μηπως γνωριζει καποιος πως να το ρυθμυσω?
http://gm.aspx/?lac=2116&cid=10309&mcc=202&mnc=
001&imei=355227043378280&Gtime=150609150900

----------


## RNR

Καλησπερα. Εαν ακολουθησεις τις οδηγιες απι το βιβλιαρακι με την σειρα θα δουλεψει. Του δηλωσες το τηλεφωνο που το καλεις. το τηλεφωνο σου πρεπει να ειναι admin.

----------


## sbolakis

έχω ακολουθήσει τις οδηγίες αλλά βγάζει πάλι το ίδιο μήνυμα

----------


## maxmad

Εχω ενα προβληματακι σε επιπεδο hardware μ αυτο το μαραφετι.

Μπορει καποιος που το εχει να με βοηθησει?

----------

